# need a root canal...breastfeeding 3 month old



## sparklemom (Dec 11, 2001)

i have to get a root canal. never have had one before. i'm nursing dd3 who is 3 months old.
haven't done all my research yet, but what do you all know about the safety issues involved with dental work while lactating?
tia


----------



## fyrflymommy (Jan 20, 2003)

I *think* any dental procedures ok. I know the www.kellymom.com site has a section on dental work while nursing.

fyrfly


----------

